# E-Collar necesaary after neuter?



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't bear the site of my dog with this thing on anymore -- he's MISERABLE. 

Crying, walking into walls, can't play with his toys...

HOW LONG MUST THIS GO ON?


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

How large of a dog is it? I used a "onesie" from the toddlers dept to keep Teebone's mouth off of his incision. Worked like a charm and he didn't seem to mind-but he only weighs 17#--if its a big dog you might not be able to find anything like this.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

He will get used to it soon! Sobaka did. She was awful at first, but got used to it. Give it some time.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't use an e-collar after a neuter. As long as the dog isn't trying to pull the stitches out, shouldn't be an issue. Did they say they that they witnessed him messing with his stiches after his surgery?


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> I can't bear the site of my dog with this thing on anymore -- he's MISERABLE.
> 
> Crying, walking into walls, can't play with his toys...
> 
> HOW LONG MUST THIS GO ON?


Many dogs don't need the collar at all - so a lot of vets will not routinely send them out with one. If the dog didn't worry his incision much during the recovery at the animal hospital, he probably won't worry it when he goes home. Why pay for something you won't use? A neuter is basically a glorified skin incision, not an invasive operation as happens with spaying. So the irritation and subsequent worrying at the site is *usually* a lot less. 

Take it off and see how he reacts. If he doesn't worry the incison site very much, leave it off. If he starts to make a really big deal at the site, put it back on. 

It's actually more important that you minimize running and jumping for a while. _Short_ leash walks only - no long hikes - until the post-op checkup. Watch for signs of infection and contact the vet if you see them(not common but it does happen.) Also, minimize interaction from other animals until the post-op checkup. Most times, these precautions are more than enough.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I kept my boy on a leash all day with me and just used the e collar at night. Even then, he wore a leash with the other end around my wrist.  I've had a dog get * infection* from licking an incision and you don't want that either.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Do not think you're going to get proper help here, just people's personal experiences with their dogs. If you trust your Vet follow his/her instructions, not online stuff.
If you don't trust Vet then you have a problem. As far as dog looking miserable, better miserable looking than sick.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

One thing you should be mindful of is that the dog doesn't always behave the same around you as when he's alone. He might not mess with the sutures while you're around because he reads your body language and knows not to do it; when he's alone, though, he might not be able to resist the temptation. FourisCompany has what I think is a good compromise - leave it on when you can't monitor him, and take it off when you're able to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Cupid was neutered when I got him, but he had to have surgery shortly thereafter. When I was with him and able to monitor him closely, I took the e-collar off. He wore it at night and when I wasn't home.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I got Shippo a BiteNot collar because he wouldn't eat or drink in or around the E-collar. It's kinda pricey though.


----------

